# Milan: Arnault con Guardiola e Mbappè. Accordo in 12 mesi.



## admin (29 Luglio 2020)

Come riportato da Nicolò Schira su Il Giornale in edicola oggi, 29 luglio, ieri in ambienti finanziari è tornata a riecheggiare l'indiscrezione che vorrebbe Arnault pronto a rilevare il Milan in 12 mesi ed a portare a Milano Guardiola e la stella Mbappè. Da Casa Milan arrivano le solite smentite. Da capire se siano vere o di rito.


----------



## sacchino (29 Luglio 2020)

Sarebbe il massimo


----------



## Jackdvmilan (29 Luglio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Nicolò Schira su Il Giornale in edicola oggi, 29 luglio, ieri in ambienti finanziari è tornata a riecheggiare l'indiscrezione che vorrebbe Arnault pronto a rilevare il Milan in 12 mesi ed a portare a Milano Guardiola e la stella Mbappè. Da Casa Milan arrivano le solite smentite. Da capire se siano vere o di rito.



Ahahhaah ovviamente sarebbe un sogno ma è impossibile non trattenere una risata (comunque per me Arnault arriva, gli altri due non penso proprio)


----------



## overlord (29 Luglio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Nicolò Schira su Il Giornale in edicola oggi, 29 luglio, ieri in ambienti finanziari è tornata a riecheggiare l'indiscrezione che vorrebbe Arnault pronto a rilevare il Milan in 12 mesi ed a portare a Milano Guardiola e la stella Mbappè. Da Casa Milan arrivano le solite smentite. Da capire se siano vere o di rito.



...e poi ti svegli tutto bagnato.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (29 Luglio 2020)

...e un terzino destro!!!! Guardiola Arnault Mbappe e poi mi toccherebbe vedere Conti/calabria??


----------



## luigi61 (29 Luglio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Nicolò Schira su Il Giornale in edicola oggi, 29 luglio, ieri in ambienti finanziari è tornata a riecheggiare l'indiscrezione che vorrebbe Arnault pronto a rilevare il Milan in 12 mesi ed a portare a Milano Guardiola e la stella Mbappè. Da Casa Milan arrivano le solite smentite. Da capire se siano vere o di rito.



Ecco!!! si comincerebbe a ragionare e tornare a pensare da MILAN e non da squadretta orripilante come oggi che stiamo a sbavare oer un posto nella e.l della minchia


----------



## mark (29 Luglio 2020)

.


----------



## pazzomania (29 Luglio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Nicolò Schira su Il Giornale in edicola oggi, 29 luglio, ieri in ambienti finanziari è tornata a riecheggiare l'indiscrezione che vorrebbe Arnault pronto a rilevare il Milan in 12 mesi ed a portare a Milano Guardiola e la stella Mbappè. Da Casa Milan arrivano le solite smentite. Da capire se siano vere o di rito.



Magari Mbappè! Sarebbero mutande croccanti.


----------



## sette (29 Luglio 2020)

e la lira s'impennaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (29 Luglio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Nicolò Schira su Il Giornale in edicola oggi, 29 luglio, ieri in ambienti finanziari è tornata a riecheggiare l'indiscrezione che vorrebbe Arnault pronto a rilevare il Milan in 12 mesi ed a portare a Milano Guardiola e la stella Mbappè. Da Casa Milan arrivano le solite smentite. Da capire se siano vere o di rito.



Il pesce d'aprile è in un altro mese 
oppure hanno aggiunto il pesce di luglio ?


----------



## Prealpi (29 Luglio 2020)

Almeno ogni tanto ci scappa una risata


----------



## smallball (29 Luglio 2020)

Magari..


----------



## Butcher (29 Luglio 2020)

E domani mi bombo la Leone...


----------



## Swaitak (29 Luglio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Nicolò Schira su Il Giornale in edicola oggi, 29 luglio, ieri in ambienti finanziari è tornata a riecheggiare l'indiscrezione che vorrebbe Arnault pronto a rilevare il Milan in 12 mesi ed a portare a Milano Guardiola e la stella Mbappè. Da Casa Milan arrivano le solite smentite. Da capire se siano vere o di rito.



come sostituto di Ibra va bene Mbappè


----------



## pablog1585 (29 Luglio 2020)

Certo con il Fair play finanziario questa operazione è fattibile dicono


----------



## cris (29 Luglio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Nicolò Schira su Il Giornale in edicola oggi, 29 luglio, ieri in ambienti finanziari è tornata a riecheggiare l'indiscrezione che vorrebbe Arnault pronto a rilevare il Milan in 12 mesi ed a portare a Milano Guardiola e la stella Mbappè. Da Casa Milan arrivano le solite smentite. Da capire se siano vere o di rito.



Si certo, e poi ti svegli dal sogno


----------



## Milanforever26 (29 Luglio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Nicolò Schira su Il Giornale in edicola oggi, 29 luglio, ieri in ambienti finanziari è tornata a riecheggiare l'indiscrezione che vorrebbe Arnault pronto a rilevare il Milan in 12 mesi ed a portare a Milano Guardiola e la stella Mbappè. Da Casa Milan arrivano le solite smentite. Da capire se siano vere o di rito.



Sognare non costa nulla...a patto di sapere che è solo fantasia


----------



## luigi61 (29 Luglio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Sognare non costa nulla...a patto di sapere che è solo fantasia



Vabbeh consoliamoci con il ffp e magari vedendo i cugini comprarsi Messi...ognuno goda come puo e come sa..


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Luglio 2020)

Non serve . Ne usciremo sono con le capacità e il ragionier fantozzo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Luglio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Nicolò Schira su Il Giornale in edicola oggi, 29 luglio, ieri in ambienti finanziari è tornata a riecheggiare l'indiscrezione che vorrebbe Arnault pronto a rilevare il Milan in 12 mesi ed a portare a Milano Guardiola e la stella Mbappè. Da Casa Milan arrivano le solite smentite. Da capire se siano vere o di rito.


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Luglio 2020)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Vabbeh consoliamoci con il ffp e magari vedendo i cugini comprarsi Messi...ognuno goda come puo e come sa..



si però non ci si può neanche far prendere in giro cosi.


----------



## Milo (29 Luglio 2020)

Come si fa a crederci...


----------



## Anguus (29 Luglio 2020)

Poi mi raccomando tutti di corsa a farsi il bidet però eh


----------



## kipstar (29 Luglio 2020)

devo dire che alle prime indiscrezioni ci avevo anche creduto nel senso che era tutto un castello di ipotesi anche con logica e plausibili.....ma devo dire che è già da un po' che la trovo una cosa un po' troppo ricorrente per crederci veramente.....incomincia a stufare.....nel senso che alla lunga sembra almeno per me una presa in giro......quasi


----------



## Trumpusconi (29 Luglio 2020)

Un insulto a qualunque tipo di intelligenza.


----------



## cris (29 Luglio 2020)

Butcher ha scritto:


> E domani mi bombo la Leone...


è più probabile questo della veridicità di questi rumors


----------



## Miracle1980 (29 Luglio 2020)

Per farvi capire l'assurdità della notiza...inizialmente avevo letto il titolo come: ''Arnault con Guendalina e Mbappè''


----------



## Zenos (29 Luglio 2020)

E rinnovano 2 anni a piolo?bah


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Luglio 2020)

Zenos ha scritto:


> E rinnovano 2 anni a piolo?bah



Cosi a busta paga hai piolo con 2 milioni e Guardiola con 25  

Basterebbe questa cosa per rendersi conto della notizia.


----------



## Milanforever26 (29 Luglio 2020)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Vabbeh consoliamoci con il ffp e magari vedendo i cugini comprarsi Messi...ognuno goda come puo e come sa..



Quindi meglio farsi le pippe su cose immaginarie?


----------



## enigmistic02 (29 Luglio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Nicolò Schira su Il Giornale in edicola oggi, 29 luglio, ieri in ambienti finanziari è tornata a riecheggiare l'indiscrezione che vorrebbe Arnault pronto a rilevare il Milan in 12 mesi ed a portare a Milano Guardiola e la stella Mbappè. Da Casa Milan arrivano le solite smentite. Da capire se siano vere o di rito.



Che infame la propaganda mediatica italiana. Lo fanno apposta per distrarre i mammalucchi.


----------



## sunburn (29 Luglio 2020)

Butcher ha scritto:


> E domani mi bombo la Leone...


No. Te la bombi in 12 mesi...


----------



## sipno (29 Luglio 2020)

Non vado pazzo per il gioco di guardila ma M'bappè!!! Sarebbe il mio sogno!


----------



## sunburn (29 Luglio 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Cosi a busta paga hai piolo con 2 milioni e Guardiola con 25
> 
> Basterebbe questa cosa per rendersi conto della notizia.


Pioli farà il vice di Guardiola e Klopp curerà la parte tattica. Conte e Allegri si occuperanno di comunicare i cambi al quarto uomo.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (29 Luglio 2020)

Aldilà della veridicità della notizia, la fase Thohir del Milan è per forza destinata a finire, prima o poi. Non può e non potrà piovere per sempre.

Semmai c’è da chiedersi una cosa: nel 2007 e nel 2015 il Milan doveva essere acquistato da Al Thani (nel 2007) e Suning (cinque anni fa), entrambi allontanati da Berlusconi che fece controproposte assurde (dell’interessamento di Suning per prendere il Milan prima di dirottare sulla seconda scelta ne sono consapevoli anche gli sfinteristi).

Spero che non stia accadendo qualcosa di simile anche ora.


----------



## Djici (29 Luglio 2020)

Si sta complicando l'affare Mbappe.
Si dice che rifiuta di fare la riserva di Saele. 
Se arriva con questa voglia e meglio lasciarlo a Parigi.


----------



## Aron (29 Luglio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Nicolò Schira su Il Giornale in edicola oggi, 29 luglio, ieri in ambienti finanziari è tornata a riecheggiare l'indiscrezione che vorrebbe Arnault pronto a rilevare il Milan in 12 mesi ed a portare a Milano Guardiola e la stella Mbappè. Da Casa Milan arrivano le solite smentite. Da capire se siano vere o di rito.



Tutto fumo e niente arrosto


----------



## Raryof (29 Luglio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Nicolò Schira su Il Giornale in edicola oggi, 29 luglio, ieri in ambienti finanziari è tornata a riecheggiare l'indiscrezione che vorrebbe Arnault pronto a rilevare il Milan in 12 mesi ed a portare a Milano Guardiola e la stella Mbappè. Da Casa Milan arrivano le solite smentite. Da capire se siano vere o di rito.



La conferma è già arrivata da un pezzo, quest'anno era l'unico anno in cui potevano imbastire un progetto semiserio e non l'hanno fatto.
Inutile credere che lo faranno una volta tornati in Champs (sempre se), facile pensare che il Milan verrà ceduto a fine stagione con o senza Champions perché se il Milan torna in Champions non è che ricava qualcosa e poi rimane così, una squadra che arriva in Champions deve spendere e pure bene, cosa che gli strozzini non hanno mai fatto e non faranno mai.


----------



## diavolo (29 Luglio 2020)

È l'unica speranza alla quale oggi un tifoso del Milan possa aggrapparsi.I fan dei bilanci e di Cazzidis ovviamente faranno gli scongiuri.


----------



## luigi61 (29 Luglio 2020)

Non sono ne possibilista ne scettico , dico solo che la SOLA UNICA SPERANZA di rivedere il Milan ad alti livelli è una cessione , un cambio di proprietà, ovviamente degna di tale nome come eventualmente nel caso Arnault; come detto da altri amici tifosi con gli strozzini di Idiott il Milan è una societa morta e sepolta senza nessuna possibilità di risalire la china, ragionieri commercialisti e fautori del ffp prendetene coscienza nel vostro sano realismo...a me non interessa ne Mbappe ne Guardiola ma una proprietà degna di tale nome che intenda riportare SERIAMENTE il Milan in alto ,cio che dovrebbe ormai essere ben chiaro a tutti non avverra MAI con la attuale proprieta


----------



## davoreb (29 Luglio 2020)

magari


----------



## __king george__ (29 Luglio 2020)

no!
voglio pinolo!
si fot...guardiola!


----------



## MissRossonera (29 Luglio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Nicolò Schira su Il Giornale in edicola oggi, 29 luglio, ieri in ambienti finanziari è tornata a riecheggiare l'indiscrezione che vorrebbe Arnault pronto a rilevare il Milan in 12 mesi ed a portare a Milano Guardiola e la stella Mbappè. Da Casa Milan arrivano le solite smentite. Da capire se siano vere o di rito.



Che simpatici burloni...


----------



## Molenko (29 Luglio 2020)

Queste notizie e i commenti di chi ci crede non fanno altro che far aumentare le prese in giro nei nostri confronti da parte delle tifoserie avversarie.


----------



## Walker (29 Luglio 2020)

Ci credo di più che il Benevento neopromosso prenda Messi, Salah e Lewandowski


----------



## danjr (29 Luglio 2020)

Quante baggianate per vedere un giornale


----------



## Ringhio8 (29 Luglio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Nicolò Schira su Il Giornale in edicola oggi, 29 luglio, ieri in ambienti finanziari è tornata a riecheggiare l'indiscrezione che vorrebbe Arnault pronto a rilevare il Milan in 12 mesi ed a portare a Milano Guardiola e la stella Mbappè. Da Casa Milan arrivano le solite smentite. Da capire se siano vere o di rito.



Non ho la minima idea se possa essere una sparata o se qualche vocina al giornalista sia arrivata sul serio, ma onestamente a leggere il titolo mi son messo a ridere, ad oggi è impensabile tutto ciò.
Poi con la fortuna che abbiamo in fatto di vicende societarie credo sia più probabile un asteroide su Casa Milan il giorno dell'ipotetica firma.


----------



## Ringhio8 (29 Luglio 2020)

Walker ha scritto:


> Ci credo di più che il Benevento neopromosso prenda Messi, Salah e Lewandowski



e CR7 in prestito gratuito con stipendio pagato dai gobbi 
Inutile dire che concordo con te, non ci credo manco per sbaglio


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (29 Luglio 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Non ho la minima idea se possa essere una sparata o se qualche vocina al giornalista sia arrivata sul serio, ma onestamente a leggere il titolo mi son messo a ridere, ad oggi è impensabile tutto ciò.
> Poi con la fortuna che abbiamo in fatto di vicende societarie credo sia più probabile un asteroide su Casa Milan il giorno dell'ipotetica firma.



Quello che è certo è che la nostra fase Thohir finirà per forza, solo non sappiamo con chi e quando.


----------



## Ringhio8 (29 Luglio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Quello che è certo è che la nostra fase Thohir finirà per forza, solo non sappiamo con chi e quando.



Oh quello è certo, prima o poi dovrà succedere, ma non credo sarà ne Arnault ne adesso.

Poi se accade giro per le strade vestito solo di bandiera come se avessimo vinto la champions eh


----------



## sacchino (29 Luglio 2020)

Rino Gaetano non credeva a Chinaglia al Frosinone poi è arrivato in serie a.......


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (29 Luglio 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Oh quello è certo, prima o poi dovrà succedere, ma non credo sarà ne Arnault ne adesso.
> 
> Poi se accade giro per le strade vestito solo di bandiera come se avessimo vinto la champions eh



Ormai nemmeno io ci credo. Maledetto strozzino.


----------



## sacchino (29 Luglio 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Oh quello è certo, prima o poi dovrà succedere, ma non credo sarà ne Arnault ne adesso.
> 
> Poi se accade giro per le strade vestito solo di bandiera come se avessimo vinto la champions eh



Secondo me il dietrofront su Rangnick può essere un forte indizio, qualcuno dall'alto deve aver messo il veto.


----------



## Zenos (29 Luglio 2020)

sacchino ha scritto:


> Secondo me il dietrofront su Rangnick può essere un forte indizio, qualcuno dall'alto deve aver messo il veto.



Si qualcuno dall'alto,basso,plasticoso e con una indole per la fig fresca.


----------



## Ringhio8 (29 Luglio 2020)

sacchino ha scritto:


> Secondo me il dietrofront su Rangnick può essere un forte indizio, qualcuno dall'alto deve aver messo il veto.



Può essere, non lo escludo, ma dopo tutto il calvario tra cinesi e questi strozzini sinceramente non riesco ad essere ottimista. Accadrà perchè è nell'ordine naturale delle cose, ma non credo a breve


----------



## sacchino (29 Luglio 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Può essere, non lo escludo, ma dopo tutto il calvario tra cinesi e questi strozzini sinceramente non riesco ad essere ottimista. Accadrà perchè è nell'ordine naturale delle cose, ma non credo a breve



Per uno come Arnault il Milan è un investimento di parecchi anni, quindi o lui o un altro non hanno fretta stanno strozzando lo strozzino.


----------



## Raryof (29 Luglio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ormai nemmeno io ci credo. Maledetto strozzino.



Potevano fare un contratto di 5 anni al tedesco e invece ne hanno fatto uno da 2 a Pioli che presumibilmente rimarrà massimo 1 annetto e mezzo, non hanno investito perché non conviene spendere per un club che non vuoi tenere troppo a lungo, è semplice, perché senza investimenti è più difficile raggiungere l'alta classifica, fallendo ogni anno o tagli tutto e investi pesantemente o ti accontenti e speri nei piccoli progressi per grandi tifosi pirloni.
A fine anno per me vendono, Maldini se lo sono giocato almeno 3 volte e non l'hanno cacciato, Aivan ha dimostrato di non valere nulla, Pioli è un burattino a cui hanno dato il contentino e se fa quarto tante lodi, se fa sesto ha fatto quello che doveva fare godendosi le luci della ribalta rossonera.
Tornare in Champs forse potrebbe accelerare la cessione, di sicuro hanno fatto diverse valutazioni e in dirigenza hanno pensato una cosa, con Ibra in serie A sei da quarto posto, se si migliora in generale la squadra il quarto posto dovrebbe essere molto alla portata mentre se si penserà di essere all'altezza già con questa rosa patiremo le pene dell'inferno, in quel senso mi fido di Ibra, se è rimasto avrà chiesto diversi rinorzi per provarci. Vediamo se sarà così.


----------



## __king george__ (29 Luglio 2020)

comunque se ne parla da parecchio e da varie fonti nonostante le secche smentite di arnault...io credo qualcosa ci sia...


----------



## Maximo (29 Luglio 2020)

Butcher ha scritto:


> E domani mi bombo la Leone...



Tra 12 mesi


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (29 Luglio 2020)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Si qualcuno dall'alto,basso,plasticoso e con una indole per la fig fresca.



Ma sei veramente convinto che il nano si tenga 2 società calcistiche ? Già con il Milan si è visto il suo amore e voglia di investire... Figurati se c mette un altro fosso nei suoi conti.


----------



## Zenos (29 Luglio 2020)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Ma sei veramente convinto che il nano si tenga 2 società calcistiche ? Già con il Milan si è visto il suo amore e voglia di investire... Figurati se c mette un altro fosso nei suoi conti.



Dai il Monza è uno scherzo...magari il proprietario è il geometra...


----------



## Ringhio8 (29 Luglio 2020)

sacchino ha scritto:


> Per uno come Arnault il Milan è un investimento di parecchi anni, quindi o lui o un altro non hanno fretta stanno strozzando lo strozzino.



Io ci spero sempre, ne gioirei per primo, é solo che purtroppo sono stato illuso troppe volte


----------



## mandraghe (29 Luglio 2020)

Preghiamo tutti gli dei possibili e conosciuti, da Zeus fino a Buddha, perché accada davvero uno scenario del genere.


----------

